# SE ND Early season



## waterfowl wingnut (Sep 19, 2009)

For those of you who have hunted sargeant and Richland counties during the early season, do you actually see a lot of Non-resident hunters? Probably a stupid question but wanted to see what kind of pressure other forum members are seeing around the area.

Hope everyone did well today for opener. Lets just say my focus at work was lacking this morning! :down:


----------



## kaczman (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes that area gets hit very hard! Tried hunting there the last few years and just to many people out. And lots of roost busting as well....


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lots of pressure. Saw Four groups of NRs in the small area we were in wed morning.


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 2, 2005)

I haven't hunted that area in the early season in a couple of years but when we did we never saw another hunter EXCEPT for Minnesota guys, and plenty of them too!


----------



## waterfowl wingnut (Sep 19, 2009)

Well after being a ND resident for the first 24 years of my life, I am now a MN resident. My girlfiends family lives in Richland county and I wanted to see what the pressure was like since I haven't had the chance to go out and about in the area. I am not a big fan of doing the morning "rat race" to get a field (since I REFUSE to hunt water), but I might check it out one weekend or two to see whats around. Appreciate the info.

Good luck to everyone else this early season.


----------



## gator_getter (Sep 7, 2008)

Wheat acreage is way down in Richland and Sargent counties. Therefore you will see pressure.


----------



## Jeremy Eickhoff (Aug 13, 2007)

I have hunted that area a long time. Mostly sodakians until they opened earlier than nodak. Now many locals tie up the once never posted land now around "the motel" especially. Headed toward the refuges by Killdeer and Garison last year for banders...more Minnesota plates there by far! Good luck.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Jeremy Eickhoff said:


> I have hunted that area a long time. Mostly sodakians until they opened earlier than nodak. Now many locals tie up the once never posted land now around "the motel" especially. Headed toward the refuges by Killdeer and Garison last year for banders...more Minnesota plates there by far! Good luck.


Confused, (Mostly sodakians until they opened earlier than nodak.) SOOOOOO are you saying that SD. hunters are up there hunting in ND. while our season is already open and hunting before yours does? oke:


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

I posted a field in Richland Co. a couple years ago prior to Early Goose opener because I couldn't hunt opening weekend and we were going to hunt it during the following week. I got 4-5 phone calls, every one was from Minnesota. And they weren't college kids either, because I was curious enough to ask them all where they were from, etc.

All were from the St. Cloud/Cities area except one who was from some small town in northern Mn.

I can't say I blame them. Its not their fault the rules are what they are.


----------

